# Setting up HP LaserJet P1102



## Ordev (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi

I'm trying to set up HP LJ P1102 on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE. The problem is that CUPS suggests only network printers and no USB (tried to compile cups-base with and without usb support using LIBUSB). Dmesg is showing that there is a printer:

```
ulpt0: <Printer> on usbus0
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```
but CUPS doesn't show ulpt0 option at all. Is there a way i can fix it?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 23, 2014)

You might want to have a look at: Instructions on Installing HP LaserJet P1102 on FreeBSD 8 (SOLVED). It is somewhat dated in terms of FreeBSD version, but it may give you clues that will help with your situation.


----------



## Ordev (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for the link. I've solved the problem by adding 

```
add path 'usb/0.3.0' mode 0660 group cups
```
to /etc/devfs.rules.
By the way I have hplip and foo2zjs installed. Now CUPS automatically recognizes the printer as 

```
hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102?serial=000000000Q814GKXPR1a
```
which is cool! I tried to select drivers:
HP LaserJet Pro P1102 Foomatic/foo2zjs-z2
HP LaserJet Pro P1102w Foomatic/foo2zjs-z2
but printer won't work. When I try to print something, CUPS says "processing" and a LED on the printer starts flashing, but nothing happens. In few seconds CUPS reports status Idle - "ready to print.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ordev said:
			
		

> but printer won't work. When i try to print something, cups says "processing" and a led on the printer starts flashing, but nothing happens. In few seconds cups reports status "Idle - "ready to print"


Do you have an AccessLog configured for print/cups? If not, you should configure print/cups to use one. If so, does it offer any clues as to what the [non]-printing problem might be? You can refer to: cups-files.conf for help if you need it.


----------

